# Cat Hunting with dogs



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Saw this video Kristoffer Clausen released on youtube. Thought i'd share it.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

A scoped rifle to shoot a cat out of a tree?? Must be one of his dudes, everyone knows real hound doggers use pistols!










Be nice to have a few lynx in Utah like in the video...I would love to some day say I've caught one.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

hahaha nice


----------

